# Should I get a Giant Trance 3 2016 or a Giant Trance 3 2017?



## harell286 (Dec 1, 2016)

It will be my first full suspension bike, I've been saving for a long long time to buy one. In the next two weeks I'm gonna choose either one of them, I initially went for the 2016 one, then the 2017 model is available in our country recently in our country so I made up my mind to choose the 2017 one. But now as the moment of truth draws near, I don't know what to choose anymore.

I've been having a hard time sleeping at night choosing between the two.

My budget's range is either of both bikes and the 2016 model is way cheaper. But the 2017 frame is updated and kinda looks good, but the color schemes are a bit meh. 

Also came the factor of the front forks, the 2016 one has RockShox Sektor Gold RL Solo Air 140mm while the 2017 one has a RockShox Sektor Silver TK Solo Air 150mm fork. Which is better?

I haven't ridden both yet. But according to some reviews the 2017 one has a lower center of gravity and it has the trunnion mount shock. The 2016 one, according to some, is a good bang for buck bike.

Anyone can help me decide? Also, anyone here tried both the 2016 and the 2017 models?


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You are over thinking it. as new F S rider you most likely can't tell them apart riding them. Those forks are much the same ,19 mm travel isn't enough to write home about. I was my money I'd buy the 16 ,and use the rest to buy clothes and tools.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

rangeriderdave said:


> You are over thinking it. as new F S rider you most likely can't tell them apart riding them. Those forks are much the same ,19 mm travel isn't enough to write home about. I was my money I'd buy the 16 ,and use the rest to buy clothes and tools.


+one


----------



## harell286 (Dec 1, 2016)

I just want to have a bike that will last me a very long time before upgrading, but I'm mostly just a weekend warrior, and my nephew had his Reign since we were 12 years old and I'm 23, so I think Giant bikes are durable.

There's a sale of 2016s with 30% off too. Might save me a lot.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

First of all you need to ride the bikes. 
You're coming from a GT Avalanche 29 without a good fork. Really a bike path setup. 
Do you have the daily terrain for a heavy 150mm 27.5 tire bike? High speeds with big jumps and a lot of vertical. Basically mountain trails.
I'd be looking at a carbon XTC Advanced 29 3.
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/xtc-advanced-29-3
3 times better than your GT.
In the future you can set it up for 27.5+ wider tires and wheels.
Possibly 10 pounds lighter than a Trance. 
For a 16 Trance the 2 has better SLX components and is under your budget with the 30 off discount.


----------



## harell286 (Dec 1, 2016)

Yeah my current fork is just a stock, can't even feel it dampening the obstacles for me. 

Not really, I live in an urban city, but a few kilometers up north and also east there are rural cities and provinces with rough trails we biked to a lot with jumps etc. I also live near the "Mecca of Biking" of our country. There's also a nearby mountain up north where people had their Enduros.

I considered that too but it's still not available in the nearby LBSs. 

Actually there's a Trance 2 2016 on sale 30% discount and I might get it, I hope they have my size though.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

For the XTC you have a couple options. First check with a couple area shops about when they may be getting one AND find out if any in your size are in Giant's warehouse. Or when availability is scheduled. They can do that on their computer. 
Every bike I've bought hasn't been in a shop. All have to be ordered and some I've had to wait for a while. 
This new XCT is an especially good value for a carbon bike so checking shops farther away may turn one up.
Remember- this model has short reach numbers so try and figure out what you need and compare that to the figures on the gep chart.


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

Get a 2016 Trance. The Sektor is actually a very decent entry level fork.. and the gold on the 2016 is better than that silver tk on the 2017. Not sure what the specs are on the trance 2, but the drivetrain and brakes are probably a step up from the 3. Either way you're getting a good first full suspension bike. And yes, demo if you can. Good luck.


----------



## murph145 (Mar 28, 2016)

Get the 2017 trance 2 you will be happier with that for the long run.

Dropper post, better 34mm sanctions 1x set up

My first bike I had a 2016 trance 2 and my buddy got a trance 3.

He was kicking himself in the ass because a dropper is so needed and they cost a lot. Also a 1x11 set up is so much simpler and easier to maintain and virtually no chain dropping.

I really really suggest it.......


----------



## Overlandram (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm currently looking at a 2017 Trance 2. I've checked out a bunch of the 2016 Trance 2's, but for about $300 more, the 2017 is a killer value.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

I would be looking at an anthem x sx or the anthem x 29er.

That type of travel is unnecessary. unless you are going to ride big trails drops and all mountain terrain.

Hell, I ride all of that on my advanced X 29er with 100MM travel. Its also no big deal to do 50 miles of street riding on the bike.

do you need that much bike?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

FJSnoozer said:


> I would be looking at an anthem x sx or the anthem x 29er.
> 
> That type of travel is unnecessary. unless you are going to ride big trails drops and all mountain terrain.
> 
> ...


If you're routinely doing 50 miles of street riding, methinks you don't really need a 100mm dually, either...


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Touché.

I like to hit 7-10 miles of single track throughout the ride, not dismount and try to keep average mph for the ride above 15 mph. Its the right tool for the Job when you Cant N+1 and live in a high-rise.

I missed the sentence about being able to ride to the "Mecca" of mountain biking with Jumps.

Are we talking about the north shore here or what? I still dig the shorter travel Anthem sx.

There is some big value to be had out there though like that of YT. The Capra of Jeffsy. I know you are looking at Giants, which I am too, but you get far better fork and components.

https://us.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/546/sCategory/260


----------



## murph145 (Mar 28, 2016)

These days slacker bikes with extra suspension are the norm.

I think the trance is a great bike you can do a lot with.

I ride my Yeti SB6c up tons of stuff that even a anthem would find challenging. I wanted a capable enduro style bike to tackle the downhill trails in my areas.

To the OP get what you want and what fits the trails in your area. If you can afford the 2 I say get that, the dropper alone is a great value added piece of equipment.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

IMO and having owned everything from light hardtails to 150mm all mountain rigs with a 100mm marathon style dually in between, if you are trail riding terrain with rocks and choppy surfaces, you'll never really complain about having too much suspension, LOL.

Within reason of course - the Trance is a trail bike, and is, well, ideal for riding trails on.


----------

